
Ask HN: What happens to the codebase of a failed startup? - fruiapps
Startup Genome Project states that, there 92% startups fail within 3 years.[1]<p>According to CBInsights there were ~8000 <i></i>deals<i></i> in 2015.[2]<p>If we combine the above two facts and do a very conservative assessment, there will be at least 7000 failed companies.<p>I have a very simple question - What happens to the codebase of these companies?<p>Can we do something with it?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.compass.co&#x2F;discover-the-patterns-of-successful-internet&#x2F;<p>[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbinsights.com&#x2F;research-venture-capital-2015
======
brudgers
Probably the best thing to do with the old code of failed startups is to
ignore it. Most code isn't in a quality state suitable for other people to
reuse and unless the startup was maintaining their code as open source and
seeing reuse, the odds that someone else will come along and pick it up and
maintain it are about zero.

Good luck.

